# Archery/Bowhunting Tips & Product Reviews



## TXPalerider

If you have a product that you would like to post a review on, a business that you would like to review, or a DIY idea that you think other bowhunters/archers might benefit from, please create a separate thread and post a link to your new thread here.*

This thread should be used to post links to review/idea/info threads ONLY.*

To post a review please follow these steps:


Create a new thread with your product review in it
Copy the url (link) for the new review thread
Come back to this thread and post a description of what you are reviewing and paste in a link to the new review thread
In order to keep this thread as an effective product review resource, please do not use this thread for specific product discussion. This thread should be used for links to reviews/ideas only. Keep all specific discussion/comments confined to the specific review threads.

Additionally, while both good and bad reviews are encouraged, please keep review threads constructive and informational in nature. Do not use these threads as an opportunity to excessively bash a product or supplier. Excessive, non-constructive bashing will result in threads being deleted.

If there is anything you think we can do to make this a more effect process, please shoot me a PM.

TXPalerider


----------



## bountyhunter

I'll be first. Here is a link to my thread on the Hindsight which is a new style rear sight for bows. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=201896


----------



## TXPalerider

*Jackrabbit Release*

Here's a review on the Jackrabbit hunting release.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=202986

If you are looking for a new release, you should definitely check this out.


----------



## bountyhunter

*Cat Whiskers String Silencers*

This is more than a product review it also has a link to a great how-to for tieing Cat Whiskers.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=205790


----------



## Trouthunter

*NAP Bloodrunner Broadheads*

NAP Bloodrunner Broadhead Review

TH


----------



## letsgofishin

*ACADEMY?*

Yesterday I took my crossbow back to Academy because my 3 dot scope flew apart after about 45 to 50 shots. They said no way that they had a new rule. They wern't taking any crossbows back? Don't sound like the Academy I knew?:texasflag


----------



## bountyhunter

*Samick Sage Recurve*

Just got this bow and love it, especially the price. Here is the full story.... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=240361


----------



## TXPalerider

*Tools, Tips, and Techniques*

Thread posted by Screeminreel with good info on it....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=244337


----------



## THE JAMMER

bountyhunter said:


> I'll be first. Here is a link to my thread on the Hindsight which is a new style rear sight for bows. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=201896


Hey Bountyhunter,

Have you tried that hindsight?? Looks very intriguing. What's your take??


----------



## bountyhunter

Jammer, I played with it and never really got it to work. Then my back got better so I could shoot my longbow again and haven't touched the compound since.


----------



## THE JAMMER

bountyhunter said:


> Jammer, I played with it and never really got it to work. Then my back got better so I could shoot my longbow again and haven't touched the compound since.


What kind of longbow do you shoot??

I have a beautiful Dick Robertson Vision (64# at 27") in like new condition for sale. It has your name on it. I can't pull it any more- rotator cuff surg.


----------



## mitchbcs

*Buck Candy attractant...*

Used it as a stand alone attractant over night just to see what it would do prior to filling feeders the next day.... great results in just a few hours.

Typically I mix it with my corn in feeders...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=367842


----------



## maso22

*arrow help*

im 14 and i shoot a diamond razor edge 30-60lb bow. i use the carbon express whitetail arrows the 3050. i am moving my draw weight up above the level 50 which is more than the arrows support... i have a box a five which i shot and now i have a brand new box that hasnt been shot. the bad thing is there already cut to my bow size. what do i do??? i need 4560 arrows..... i got them from gander mountain on hempstead hwy.... please help me so i dont let these arrows go to waste.

PM me or email me at [email protected] or just comment...

thanks


----------



## Bassman5119

Since they have not and probably will not reply to my email, here is my link to the review of their product. Will be sending them the link also.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=507653


----------



## Bird

maso22 said:


> im 14 and i shoot a diamond razor edge 30-60lb bow. i use the carbon express whitetail arrows the 3050. i am moving my draw weight up above the level 50 which is more than the arrows support... i have a box a five which i shot and now i have a brand new box that hasnt been shot. the bad thing is there already cut to my bow size. what do i do??? i need 4560 arrows..... i got them from gander mountain on hempstead hwy.... please help me so i dont let these arrows go to waste.
> 
> PM me or email me at [email protected] or just comment...
> 
> thanks


What draw length are your old Carbon Express arrows cut to? My boys are getting into archery and need arrows.


----------



## Madeline Parks

The force of a bow is controlled by its pinnacle draw weight and bolt draw length, estimated in pounds and inches, separately. People frequently tragically buy a bow with a most extreme draw weight they can easily pull back while remaining in the shop. They don't understand that during a chase — sitting in a tree remain on a chilly day, packaged up in massive attire — they most likely will not have the option to easily pull back the bow for two reasons. To start with, it's harder to come to full draw when sitting as opposed to standing. Second, in any event, when standing, your muscles don't function too in chilly climate.


----------

